# Grand Seiko SBGR251



## Kerem

Hi, I have several watches like hamilton jazzmaster chrono auto, oris aquis, orient star classic etc. I am selling all and want to have only one watch

My wrist is 6.3 in and I really liked my previous sarb035, and I found Grand Seiko SBGR251 can be my only watch  price is $3K, what do you think ?


----------



## Ducati_Fiend

Good looking watch! I tend to like dress watches with white or silver faces. As long as you like it who cares lol!


----------



## Jezza

I love mine. Perfect size, weight, and marvelously accurate. I posted some pics and a little review here when I received mine a few months ago. https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/sbg...4516241-2.html#post43913827?highlight=sbgr251


----------



## mui.richard

I have the old model equivalent SBGR051 (before they switched to the new GS insignia) and it is a lovely watch. I probably don't wear it as much as I should as even though it's a "low key" piece, the watch is a bit shiny and believe it or not people notice this more than my Rolex pieces...

At the end of the day it is a VERY well made watch. Mine gains only fractions of a second a day on the winder and it is absolutely gorgeous to look at.










Sent from my F8132 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeC

Price is decent, movement is amazing (I have a SBGR255), & case and finish is superb. Not exactly a GADA watch, but it comes close enough. I think it is an excellent daily wearer.


----------



## Mark355

37mm is a great size. Wish there were more under 39mm.


----------



## yankeexpress

Nice, but could not live without lume


----------



## Johnlee1

I have the black dialed 053, and for all intents it is my 'only watch' or the watch I wear 90% of the time. It is the same dimensionally, but has the black dial, brushed hands, and striated indices as opposed to the 051/251. I have a 6 3/4" wrist for reference.

I got it because I wanted a "GADA" watch like yourself, and have worn it everywhere from the beach to the opera. Like much of the GS line, it is a conservative 'dress' watch with sport functionality (as opposed to a sporty watch that could be dressed up, like say an Explorer.) The GS design philosophy lends itself towards practicality (practical complications, durability, visibility, and versatility); it very much could be your "only watch" as it was designed with that in mind.

The 9S movement is kind of a sleeper, and doesn't get as much recognition as the Hi-Beat, Spring Drive, or even quartz GS movements. Mine is over 2 years old and has been accurate to ~+2. It's interesting to note that the 9S movement was featured in the first modern GS mechanical, the SBGR023, which spearheaded the direction of GS in the post-quartz era, and is used in the new SBGR305-- the first GS of the new "GS-only" era. It's not entry-level by any means, and may very well be considered the workhorse of the GS mechanicals. I personally like the lower bph, as it theoretically puts less stress on the watch over time, and I intend the keep this one for the long haul.

The case design is excellent, I especially like how the case flows around the bezel. The dial, hands, and indices are famously sharp, and almost worth the price of admission themselves (if you believe George Daniels, who believed the dial itself to be the most important part of a watch.) The lack of lume doesn't bother me so much, as the dial furniture is finished to such a high degree that its still visible in low light.

In wearing the watch long term, I would change a couple of things. First, it is tall for its size at ~13mm. It's more Aqua Terra sized than Datejust. That's the height of an SKX. While the lugs curve down and compensate for it quite well, there's no denying that it is a little on the substantial side. I personally don't mind it, and even find the presence reassuring, but your mileage may vary. I found that wearing it on a strap lightens and rebalances it to be much more wearable. Secondly, the bracelet is great, very comfortable...but adjusts only with half links. Which is fine, but it could be an issue for you.

Thirdly, while I'm sure servicing will be fine, I do have some reservations about sending it the regular Seiko service center in the US. When the time comes, I may very well send it back to Japan. The plus side is that you can also get the entire watch refinished up the GS standards, which in a few decades might breath new life back into it--we'll see!

And lastly, its a watch that shows scratches easily because of its high polished bezel, case flanks, and intermediary links on the bracelet. I'm a full proponent on putting your watch through its paces, so I don't mind one bit. But if you're the kind of person who likes to keep things pristine, that first scratch is going to raise your blood pressure a little.

Overall, it's a hell of a watch for the price (especially pre-owned), and despite its flaws is honestly almost as good as it gets for a constant, "one watch" companion. You could do a lot worse.

Bonus: this GS ad from Japan.


----------



## agonzaRN

Never owned a Seiko but I love the dial. I'm a huge fan of the sun ray style dials, they look so good with polished steel.


----------



## Khamenman

Johnlee1 said:


> I have the black dialed 053, and for all intents it is my 'only watch' or the watch I wear 90% of the time. It is the same dimensionally, but has the black dial, brushed hands, and striated indices as opposed to the 051/251. I have a 6 3/4" wrist for reference.
> 
> I got it because I wanted a "GADA" watch like yourself, and have worn it everywhere from the beach to the opera. Like much of the GS line, it is a conservative 'dress' watch with sport functionality (as opposed to a sporty watch that could be dressed up, like say an Explorer.) The GS design philosophy lends itself towards practicality (practical complications, durability, visibility, and versatility); it very much could be your "only watch" as it was designed with that in mind.
> 
> The 9S movement is kind of a sleeper, and doesn't get as much recognition as the Hi-Beat, Spring Drive, or even quartz GS movements. Mine is over 2 years old and has been accurate to ~+2. It's interesting to note that the 9S movement was featured in the first modern GS mechanical, the SBGR023, which spearheaded the direction of GS in the post-quartz era, and is used in the new SBGR305-- the first GS of the new "GS-only" era. It's not entry-level by any means, and may very well be considered the workhorse of the GS mechanicals. I personally like the lower bph, as it theoretically puts less stress on the watch over time, and I intend the keep this one for the long haul.
> 
> The case design is excellent, I especially like how the case flows around the bezel. The dial, hands, and indices are famously sharp, and almost worth the price of admission themselves (if you believe George Daniels, who believed the dial itself to be the most important part of a watch.) The lack of lume doesn't bother me so much, as the dial furniture is finished to such a high degree that its still visible in low light.
> 
> In wearing the watch long term, I would change a couple of things. First, it is tall for its size at ~13mm. It's more Aqua Terra sized than Datejust. That's the height of an SKX. While the lugs curve down and compensate for it quite well, there's no denying that it is a little on the substantial side. I personally don't mind it, and even find the presence reassuring, but your mileage may vary. I found that wearing it on a strap lightens and rebalances it to be much more wearable. Secondly, the bracelet is great, very comfortable...but adjusts only with half links. Which is fine, but it could be an issue for you.
> 
> Thirdly, while I'm sure servicing will be fine, I do have some reservations about sending it the regular Seiko service center in the US. When the time comes, I may very well send it back to Japan. The plus side is that you can also get the entire watch refinished up the GS standards, which in a few decades might breath new life back into it--we'll see!
> 
> And lastly, its a watch that shows scratches easily because of its high polished bezel, case flanks, and intermediary links on the bracelet. I'm a full proponent on putting your watch through its paces, so I don't mind one bit. But if you're the kind of person who likes to keep things pristine, that first scratch is going to raise your blood pressure a little.
> 
> Overall, it's a hell of a watch for the price (especially pre-owned), and despite its flaws is honestly almost as good as it gets for a constant, "one watch" companion. You could do a lot worse.
> 
> Bonus: this GS ad from Japan.


That is a beautiful ad! I am thinking between SBGR053 and SBGH005. I like the dial of SBGH005, but I prefer the normal beat as it puts less strain on the watch, just like you said. And while SBGR053 is already tall at 13mm, SBGH005 is even taller with 14mm height. But the dial of SBGH005 is just astonishing! Decision.. decision..


----------



## ahonobaka

^Not sure if this is helpful, but I'm a 6" wrister (~6.25" if active/warm) and the SBGH005 is about as tall/wide as I can tolerate with GS visually. You'll definitely be fine with the SBGR053 of course, so it really comes down to the hypothetical maintenance cost in my opinion, with a higher "risk" for the Hi-Beat as you mentioned. For me, the Hi-Beat is more interesting in both design, historical importance, and technical specifications; That'd be my personal preference (I want an SBGH001/201 myself actually), because if it's your "one watch", why not go all out?


----------



## Khamenman

ahonobaka said:


> ^Not sure if this is helpful, but I'm a 6" wrister (~6.25" if active/warm) and the SBGH005 is about as tall/wide as I can tolerate with GS visually. You'll definitely be fine with the SBGR053 of course, so it really comes down to the hypothetical maintenance cost in my opinion, with a higher "risk" for the Hi-Beat as you mentioned. For me, the Hi-Beat is more interesting in both design, historical importance, and technical specifications; That'd be my personal preference (I want an SBGH001/201 myself actually), because if it's your "one watch", why not go all out?


The height is one aspect that I am worried about, eventhough SBGH005 is 40mm making it somehow more acceptable with 14mm while SBGR053 is 37mm with 13mm.. I have skinny wrist, around 6.25"-6.5", so I don't want my watch to look too big compared to my wrist.

I already have SBGW253 for my dress watch, just need 1 more watch for my daily watch 
And due to that reason, movement-wise, I prefer SBGR053


----------



## Kerem

Any more comments


----------



## Kerem

Yes comments


----------



## ahonobaka

Hilarious that you bumped this and I read my comments on preferring the SBGH, because I actually ended up purchasing the SBGR053 around the new year. Here it is on my 6 inch wrist:

View attachment 12890761


View attachment 12890763


Having worn it the past few weeks, it is a complete revelation to me since I've been so used to oversized divers on my wrist. I haven't worn anything else since, because I love the sizing so much on the 053. That said, I still do want an SBGH001/005, but I know it won't fit as perfectly as the 37mm 053....

As for your concern on height, it isn't short, but I don't find it so tall that it won't slip under my shirt cuffs and it feels quiet natural in my opinion. It's a bit basic as far as being the "entry level" automatic GS, but that does NOT detract from the finishing quality by any means here.


----------



## Kerem

Cannot see the pics 



ahonobaka said:


> Hilarious that you bumped this and I read my comments on preferring the SBGH, because I actually ended up purchasing the SBGR053 around the new year. Here it is on my 6 inch wrist:
> 
> View attachment 12890761
> 
> 
> View attachment 12890763
> 
> 
> Having worn it the past few weeks, it is a complete revelation to me since I've been so used to oversized divers on my wrist. I haven't worn anything else since, because I love the sizing so much on the 053. That said, I still do want an SBGH001/005, but I know it won't fit as perfectly as the 37mm 053....
> 
> As for your concern on height, it isn't short, but I don't find it so tall that it won't slip under my shirt cuffs and it feels quiet natural in my opinion. It's a bit basic as far as being the "entry level" automatic GS, but that does NOT detract from the finishing quality by any means here.


----------



## ahonobaka

Gah! WUS attachments acting up again it seems....Here are some lower res versions:


----------



## dopuletz76

Black and SS ,just loved


----------



## Khamenman

Just see your post now, it fits perfectly on your wrist. I’m contemplating between SBGR053 vs Omega PO 39.5mm vs Explorer 1 and your post just scored another point for SBGR053


----------



## Johnlee1

On a nomos khaki suede ~ although it is pretty much perfect on the bracelet. ~6.5" wrist


----------



## Seibei

The bracelet has the edge over a strap by a large margin. In my humble opinion of course.


----------



## jdmvette

Dressy and classy...can't go wrong


----------

